# T-Shirt Fulfillment Services For Celebrity/Fan Art T-Shirt



## andryan7legends (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new here. And this is my first post. Hehe 
I'm Dryan.

I just want to ask, is there any T-Shirt Fulfillment Services that accept fan art/ celebrity tshirt.

Example:









Because, as far as I know, most of T-Shirt Fulfillment Services don't accept tshirt with celebrity photo.

Any suggestion?

Thank you.


----------

